# 1 dead, 1 injured in Loveland pass avalanche.



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That's sobering, these guys knew their stuff...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting it up. I have a few friends that knew Kyle. This one hits close to home no doubt. It's still early season out there and as evidenced by this slide things can go big. Even with low avy danger, if you hit that sweet spot it can be disastrous in a second. 

I am not all that familiar with Dry Gulch, so I can't really comment on the terrain they were riding. The Video posted on the KMGH article is from one of my frequent BC partners Tom.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Terrible to hear but that's the risk we take to do something we love.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ouch. That sucks. It's always unfortunate to hear of an avalanche injury or fatality, but it especially sucks when it's people who have done their due diligence. There are a ton of idiots out there, especially on Loveland Pass, so I assumed it was one of the uninfolast- not that it would necessarily make the situation any better. Just goes to show that bad things can happen to anyone, regardless of knowledge and experience. Any bad decision in the BC can be your last. What's even crazier is that there hasn't been any recent snow. The vast majority of avalanches that catch people come on the heels of a recent significant snowfall.

God speed to the deceased. At the very least at least his friends and family know he went doing something he loved. Many live being afraid to die, but the one who live well live life to the fullest.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn that's awful, 2 patrollers are the first fatalities. My heart goes out to the family and friends of those men who gave so much to the mountains they loved. Rest in piece brothers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The trail for Dry Gulch as right at the bottom of the Loveland Pass exit on the North Side. You'll see people skinning above the highway on occasion. It is definitely not the shit show that you see on Loveland Pass proper. Pretty much anyone going back to Dry Gulch has to have some sort of touring gear. 80-90% of your Loveland pass riders are just booting around up there. Which in reality is about the most effective way to get around on LL pass. I rarely skin anything when I do ride there. That is the main reason it's so popular. 

Anyway, your average Dry Gulch rider is going to be a lot more knowledgeable than your LL pass rider. There are evidently some very serious terrain traps back there, that might not be that obvious until you are right in the middle of them. Plus the snow pack is thin. Though it was stabilized quite a bit, you still have those weak spots. They are probably easier to have propagate right now than say in late March. 

RIP Kyle.


----------



## Redversusblue (Nov 27, 2010)

My condolences to the family and friends of these two. Real tragedy this early in the season.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP, fellow lovers of powder, RIP


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

RIP.

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn that's a tragedy. Though it aint that unusual, unfortunatly...
He knew what he was doing indeed, although he cannot be blamed for the hole of emptiness in his family and friends hearts. Cause he died doing somthing he loved, and from my own experience that IS an honorable way to pass hence. I raise my board him, may he rest in peace.


----------

